# Netflix Grows



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Online DVD-rental company Netflix reported revenue for the first quarter of 2007
reached $305.3 million, a 36 percent year-over-year growth and a 10 percent
growth from 4Q06. The company ended the period with 6.8 million subscribers,
a 40 percent year-over-year growth spurt and an 8 percent increase from 4Q06.
Net sub adds for the quarter reached 481,000. - _SkyReport_


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

That's why I bought stock in them four years ago. Sometimes you win, sometimes you don't.


----------

